# Best place to buy PVC parts - Aquaponics.



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of building a bell siphon for my aquaponic system.
I checked online and found the schematics for it and it is consisted of PVC parts. 

I am saying parts because I really need 3 parts of PVC pipes, no more that 1 foot in length, but different diameters each. I went to HomeDepot today and not only they are selling PVC pipes 10 feet in length, but also, I couldn't find the ones with the diameters I needed.

I spent the whole day trying to collect everything I needed but at the end I only got 1% of my whole project completed. I was so discouraged  
It seems that my nice project is so much harder to complete than it should be.

Is there anyone who knows where to buy PVC parts? Any local store, plumbing store?

What else can I use to create a bell siphon?

Thank you.

Cheers!


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm in the process of hooking up my airsystem, home depot had nothing I wanted so I went to Lowes. Bingo! They had the sizes I needed(1" and 1.5") and all the fittings.
Gary


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

didi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of building a bell siphon for my aquaponic system.
> I checked online and found the schematics for it and it is consisted of PVC parts.
> ...


Seeing as I'm into making a smaller unit as well I'm interesting in splitting the costs so that 10ft length would be say 5ft each for the two of us.

For ideas of the bell syphon watch here. Then you'll understand my post on the gatorade bottle.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've bought 90% of my plumbing from JJ Downs in Etobicoke - they have almost everything you'll want.

I'm sure there are other PVC retailers - just look for 'plumbing supply' in th eyellow pages. If I recall correctly, there is a place at vic park and finchish that has a lot of fittings too.


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*JJ Downs*

Great place but your going to pay a lot more money..

I went to Lowes and found 99% of the stuff I needed.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Longtime no see Cidco


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*Hello*

Wilson !!
Nice to be back my friend. I just getting back into it...
Starting with a 175 Bow tank


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone and thank you for your replies.



> Default
> I'm in the process of hooking up my airsystem, home depot had nothing I wanted so I went to Lowes. Bingo! They had the sizes I needed(1" and 1.5") and all the fittings.


Dear Gary, thank's. I ll def check out Lowes. I am pretty sure there is one store close to where I live.



> Seeing as I'm into making a smaller unit as well I'm interesting in splitting the costs so that 10ft length would be say 5ft each for the two of us.
> 
> Aquaneko! Tha would be great because I really don't need the extra pieces. Have you been to Lowes too? What size bell syphon you were looking into fixing. I wanted to get the 0.5,1,and 2inches pipes. This syphon is good for a grow bed size 4*1*4. You want to go for the same one? If yes, I can go to lowes or we can go together and get everything we need. Please let me know!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!


----------

